# Removing slop from Dewalt Jobsite Tablesaw miter gauge.



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

I recently upgraded from a Ryobi (Playschool) Tablesaw, my first, to a real adult's saw, the DWE7491RS. I am overall pleased with the functionality and modularity of saw and stand. The miter gauge and gauge channel, though, have a little slop that I'm not too pleased with. Is there an adjustment I can make to the supplied gauge track or should I get an aftermarket? Any suggestions on a low-cost version?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I always use a carpenters square to set the blade at true 90 degrees.. I also use a small digital angle meter if I want to tune it to some other degree. I think you can get them at Rockler.


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

I mean that when I put the miter gauge in the channel, it has a little bit of wiggle room.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, sorry, my mind went elsewhere. Don't know what you can do about that, I never use the miter slot on mine. It's mostly full of bits of glue anyway.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Take a center punch and a hammer and punch small divots in the bottom edge of your miter bar to expand it slightly. If you get it too tight a little sanding will get it just right.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Go after market. I was eyeing the Incra V27 (can be found for ~$55-$60) but got a killer deal on a 1000HD. It has proven to be a phenominal investment for my Dewalt DWE7491RS.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Go after market. I was eyeing the Incra V27 (can be found for ~$55-$60) but got a killer deal on a 1000HD. It has proven to be a phenominal investment for my Dewalt DWE7491RS.
> 
> - paxorion


A agree with that. It is sad how many proud trusted tool makes such as DeWalt and Ridgid went the Cheap Chinese Political Prisoner route to shave a few bucks and the product is worse than CRAP

I have had people that work in Metal their whole lives that CAN NOT identify the metals used in some major parts of the current Power tools being made in China.

A couple have told me it's whatever they find to through in the smelter that day. Including radioactive metals


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Drill and tap it (the miter bar that is). Use brass set screws to take up the slack at the front middle and back. Use purple or blue loctite. Think I might've used 6-32×1" slotted and just cut the head off, then cut a new slot so it could sink into the gauge.


----------



## MikesProjects (Mar 11, 2013)

If I understand you correctly the miter gauge is a bit loose in the miter slots, try running a piece of masking tape down the side edge of the miter gauge or do a full wrap, that should fix you right up, dont worry, thats a fantastic saw, congrats with the new purchase.

ps, dont worry too much about a slight slop.


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

Thanks, everybody. Good idea with the tape, Mike. I'll try that first. If it doesn't work, I'll buy an Incra. I don't think all that futzing around with center punches and drills is worth the cheapo gauge that they provided. paxorion, where'd you find that deal?


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Check with lee valley, or woodcraft, i believe they have a replacment bar that has nylon set screws in its sides to adjust in and out to remove the side to side movement in the miter slot..


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Thanks, everybody. Good idea with the tape, Mike. I ll try that first. If it doesn t work, I ll buy an Incra. I don t think all that futzing around with center punches and drills is worth the cheapo gauge that they provided. paxorion, where d you find that deal?
> 
> - bhacksaw


Which one are you referring to? The Incra V27 has listings on Google and Amazon for the pricing I stated

I got my Incra 1000HD from Rockler for $120. It's come up at that price twice in 2014.


----------

